
Ad-blocker blocking websites face legal peril at hands of privacy bods - jonbaer
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/04/23/anti_ad_blockers_face_legal_challenges/
======
coreyp_1
This.

This is a beautiful thing.

On one hand, I hate the cookies notification message. I think that they are
stupid, but that may just be because I have always browsed the web with them,
and perhaps don't know any better. If someone has a good argument for the
message, then I would be truly interested in hearing it.

On the other hand, I greatly dislike the manner, type, and (often underhanded)
actions of most ad networks, and refuse to turn off my ad blocker for these
sites, even if they withhold their content. The fact that this law may be
interpreted in this manner is, in a word, hilarious, in that it is seemingly
unrelated, and yet it may benefit us all.

